# Is R.A.S.P getting easier?!?!



## zico2356 (Jan 9, 2014)

Recently I watched a show on the discovery channel about RASP and instead of the usually attrition rate of around 70 to 90 percent, 94 out of the 115 candadites made it through. I don't know if the standards for graduated RASP are getting lower or what it is. Anyway Sofrep wrote an article about this, you can find it here http://sofrep.com/9028/why-are-standards-plummeting-in-the-ranger-assessment-and-selection-program/
 I've wanted to be a in the Ranger Regiment for a long time now but if its going to turn into a group that pretty much anybody can get into I don't think it would be something i'd be interested in anymore.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

The answer to the question that everyone wants to know...post and introduction and do a search of the site.

Thread closed.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 9, 2014)

davidlopez13 said:


> Recently I watched a show on the discovery channel about RASP and instead of the usually attrition rate of around 70 to 90 percent, 94 out of the 115 candadites made it through. I don't know if the standards for graduated RASP are getting lower or what it is. Anyway Sofrep wrote an article about this, you can find it here http://sofrep.com/9028/why-are-standards-plummeting-in-the-Ranger-assessment-and-selection-program/
> I've wanted to be a in the Ranger Regiment for a long time now but if its going to turn into a group that pretty much anybody can get into I don't think it would be something i'd be interested in anymore.



You need to post an introduction before posting again on this site. Maybe a Ranger will be along to address your question when you can follow simple instructions.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice...we posted at almost exactly the same time.


----------

